# La piscine gonflable



## Nantaise (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, j’aimerais bien savoir si pour vous une petite piscine gonflable est interdite ? 
Pour moi oui mais je vois que pas pour mes collègues. 
Même hier une m’a dit que elle va changé sa petite gonflable pour plus grande , dimension :
168 x 168 x 38 cm
Elle m’a dit que juste une vraie grande piscine est interdite mais pas qq chose gonflable sur terrasse / dans le jardin.


----------



## Marine35 (14 Juillet 2022)

Nantaise a dit: 


> Bonjour, j’aimerais bien savoir si pour vous une petite piscine gonflable est interdite ?
> Pour moi oui mais je vois que pas pour mes collègues.
> Même hier une m’a dit que elle va changé sa petite gonflable pour plus grande , dimension :
> 168 x 168 x 38 cm
> Elle m’a dit que juste une vraie grande piscine est interdite mais pas qq chose gonflable sur terrasse / dans le jardin.


Bonjour, il me semble que c’est interdit et ça doit être à cause du risque de noyade. Bonne journée


----------



## Ladrine 10 (14 Juillet 2022)

"Une vraie grande interdite " 
Non juste sécurisé comme il faut
C'est pour son usage ou pour y mettre les accueillis ?
C'est pas la même chose


----------



## Nantaise (14 Juillet 2022)

Pour les accueilles.


----------



## Nounousand02 (14 Juillet 2022)

Interdit ou sinon il faut cloture le tour .j'ai eu l'expérience l'annee dernière visite pmi j'étais entrain de la vider vu que c'étais fin août et ben elle m'a dis interdit. Sinon mettre un grillage tous autour .donc je l'ai vendu mes enfants étais très déçu


----------



## Nantaise (14 Juillet 2022)

D’accord, merci !


----------



## zazouille (14 Juillet 2022)

Nantaise a dit: 


> Bonjour, j’aimerais bien savoir si pour vous une petite piscine gonflable est interdite ?
> Pour moi oui mais je vois que pas pour mes collègues.
> Même hier une m’a dit que elle va changé sa petite gonflable pour plus grande , dimension :
> 168 x 168 x 38 cm
> Elle m’a dit que juste une vraie grande piscine est interdite mais pas qq chose gonflable sur terrasse / dans le jardin.


Moi j'ai le drout mettre petite piscine gonfable mais doit être vidé après utilisation ( je suis dans le gard)


----------



## liline17 (14 Juillet 2022)

j'ai une petite piscine gonflable, je la vide après usage pour arroser mes plantes, les enfants participent, ça fait une activité de plus.
En réalité, je l'utilise peu, en ce moment, il fait trop chaud, cette chaleur m'assomme, et le plus souvent pas assez chaud, ils s'enrhumment vite nos petits, et c'est en plus tout un bazar à mettre en place.
Je prévois tout ce que je pourrai avoir besoin, couches, changes, téléphone, habits et je ne le fait que quand je n'ai pas plus de 3 petits, sinon, c'est difficile à gérer.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour j'ai par le passé pu utiliser non pas une mais 2 petites piscines pour les filles que j'accueillais et je ne me suis jamais posé cette question j'étais à côté d'elles et c'est tout et bine sur vidées après coup et fait aussi pour un autre petit !!! mais je sais que parfois c'est interdit dans certains départements donc encore 2 poids 2 mesures !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Juillet 2022)

Nantaise a dit: 


> Bonjour, j’aimerais bien savoir si pour vous une petite piscine gonflable est interdite ?
> Pour moi oui mais je vois que pas pour mes collègues.
> Même hier une m’a dit que elle va changé sa petite gonflable pour plus grande , dimension :
> 168 x 168 x 38 cm
> Elle m’a dit que juste une vraie grande piscine est interdite mais pas qq chose gonflable sur terrasse / dans le jardin.


Bonjour 

C'est fou les risques qu'elle fait prendre aux enfants ! Je suppose qu'elle ne va pas vider sa piscine lors de la présence des enfants ? Car à la limite on peut les faire jouer ds l'eau dans les petites coquilles prévues à cet effet, mais à la seule condition de vider directement l'eau. 
Un gaspillage énorme !

Tout point d'eau doit être sécurisé au max du max. Gonflable ou pas.


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Juillet 2022)

Pour moi c'est trop de risques pris. Le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle comme on dit. Un brumisateur fait l'affaire pour rafraîchir mon petit monde en cas de chaleur + aération tôt le matin et la nuit, + vêtir légèrement l'enfant, + couchage sans turbulette + hydratation. Et aussi pour une question d'hygiène : moustiques et autres bestioles ... 
De plus, si certaines s'entendent dire que c'est autorisé, demander une trace écrite. Si accident, on ne sait jamais. 
Par contre j'ai une piscine non utilisée avec mes accueillis sur une partie de mon terrain rendue non accessible par eux (portail avec fermeture de sécurité spécial piscine, clôture de 1.20 m de haut sans portillon, volet roulant électrique de fermeture du bassin, caméra détectrice de mouvements m'envoyant une alerte en temps réel sur mon smartphone si mouvements autour du bassin. 
Quelques cm d'eau suffisent à une noyade. Et une seconde d'inattention. Alors, avec plusieurs loulous à gérer...😥


----------



## Chantou1 (14 Juillet 2022)

Alors je suis sur le cul comme on dit !!!

Ma PMI a ENTIÈREMENT RAISON enfin de compte de nous envoyer des mails ÉVIDENTS pour bcp et PAS pour d’autres !

C’est même DRAMATIQUE une INCONSCIENCE PAREILLE ! 

Un peu … juste UN PEU DE BON SENS et de RÉFLEXION 

Comme dit Catie « l’enjeu n’en vaut pas la chandelle » 

Et en + il y a + de risques de COUPS DE SOLEIL, parents PROCÉDURIERS et HOP … RETRAIT D’AGRÉMENT … une piscine gonflable + grande … Ben voyons. … 

Oh la la les parents le savent ? J’ai eu hier un appel d’un parent qui veut quitter son AM justement pour manque de tout au niveau SÉCURITÉ et GESTION de son travail. Ça fait déjà 3 appels en un mois et pas les mêmes en + 

Une avec des animaux qui se baladent partout … hygiène … bonjour les dégâts … je ne comprenais pas pourquoi bcp me disent « c’est propre chez vous » bah NORMAL NON, j’accueille des enfants qui se traînent sur mon sol »

Une autre mauvais relationnel avec les PE elle sait tout etc … 

Et la dernière justement pour sa piscine gonflable … la prochaine fois il faudra que j’ai le réflexe de dire « signalez le à la PMI avant un décès » 

Bon 14 juillet …


----------



## Petuche (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, Par chez moi c'est interdit, petite gonflable interdit... Et même si on avait le droit je ne prendrai le risque. Quand on voit qu'un enfant peut se noyer dans très très peu d'eau. ..


----------



## RBK81 (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, ici je ne sais pas car je ne me suis jamais posé cette question, si ils veulent se baigner c'est avec leurs parents. Pas besoin de piscine (même petite) pour rafraîchir les petits, j'ai une table à eau et ils adorent 🤗. C'est une petite table en plastique avec 2 bacs où l'on met de l'eau, 2 ou 3 pots, 1 arrosoir, 1 moulin et c'est parti pour s'amuser en se rafraichissant 😉.
Bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

Tout à fait il faut surveiller moi elles étaient de la dimension d'une coquille et vidées de suite !


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

Petuche a dit: 


> Bonjour, Par chez moi c'est interdit, petite gonflable interdit... Et même si on avait le droit je ne prendrai le risque. Quand on voit qu'un enfant peut se noyer dans très très peu d'eau. ..


Il faut rester à côté !!!


----------



## Nantaise (14 Juillet 2022)

J’ai vu sur ses photos que les enfants sont assis dans l’eau jusqu’à leur ventre.


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Juillet 2022)

Piscine interdite chez nous même celle gonflable .par contre entre ce qui est interdit et fait il y a une différence. En formation pour image on nous disait qu'un bb peut se noyer dans un verre d'eau.
J'ai testé la noyade possible on j'habitais avant a la plage il y avait une piscine disons de l'eau aux genoux mon fils environ 2ans etait tombé la tête en avant il avait pieds et reste tel que en panique. Je vous rassure je l'ai repêché il a vu une bonne tasse sans sa maman a 2 pas ??
Dans mon jardin je mets à mon petit une bassine d'eau avec canards et bateaux pour jouer a l'eau sans baignade.
Dans le jardin jamais un accueilli est seul. Quand j'avais 3petits si quelqu'un devait faire pipi ou changer une couche nous repartions tous a la maison quitte à ressortir après le besoin.


----------



## LadyA. (14 Juillet 2022)

Ok, je peux comprendre votre effarement à toutes et en même temps, je suis un perplexe : nous ne laissons JAMAIS les enfants seuls,  de surcroît ds le jardin.
Alors je n'ai pas de petite piscine gonflable parce que c'est chiant au niveau logistique,  mais je sais que le risque de noyade serait nulle puisque je suis aupres d'eux.
Car ds ce cas, le risque est aussi grand en promenade avec des enfants qui marchent et peuvent à tout moment lâcher la main et traverser une route ?
Je ne vois aucune différence au niveau sécurité et pourtant,  l'un est strictement interdit.


----------



## Nounou22 (14 Juillet 2022)

Ben nous on est deux avec mon mari et tous les ans, quand il fait chaud on en met une et je ne vois pas où est le danger. On a les enfants sous les yeux constamment.... ça leur fait plaisir de patouiller, ça les rafraîchit. Y a pas plus de risque de le faire en tant qu'assmat que en tant que parent car on voit souvent bien plus le danger qu'eux. Après nous on est deux donc c'est un contexte différent, il y a toujours un adulte qui gère la surveillance. Et c'est pas plus dangereux qu'un simple bac d'eau dans lequel on met l'enfant dedans. D'ailleurs même mon rpe propose des activités d'eau avec des gros bacs d'eau ( coquille) . D'ailleurs la pmi préconise de mettre les enfants aux jeux d'eau pour les rafraîchir mais pas de piscinette ....je trouve cela quand même un peu contradictoire. Moi ils ont des maillots anti UV que je demande aux parents. Donc pas de risque de coup de soleil. Après franchement je regarde pas ce que font mes collègues assmats, chacune son mode de fonctionnement, son projet d'accueil....on propose toutes des choses différentes ....on est complémentaire.... même sur ce forum....donc je n'irai pas dénoncer qui que ce soit hormis pour une maltraitance avérée qui se passerait sous mes yeux bien sûr. D'ailleurs j'ai déjà fait un signalement à la crip pour un enfant qui me semblait en souffrance avec des faits factuels de violence.
Pour une piscinette, faut quand même pas abuser ....je vais me prendre les foudres de généralmetal et de chantou.....que j'adore toutes les deux d'ailleurs 😍


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Juillet 2022)

Non le 


LadyA. a dit: 


> Ok, je peux comprendre votre effarement à toutes et en même temps, je suis un perplexe : nous ne laissons JAMAIS les enfants seuls,  de surcroît ds le jardin.
> Alors je n'ai pas de petite piscine gonflable parce que c'est chiant au niveau logistique,  mais je sais que le risque de noyade serait nulle puisque je suis aupres d'eux.
> Car ds ce cas, le risque est aussi grand en promenade avec des enfants qui marchent et peuvent à tout moment lâcher la main et traverser une route ?
> Je ne vois aucune différence au niveau sécurité et pourtant,  l'un est strictement interdit.


non le risque  n'est pas nul. Tu ne peux pas sortir simultanément tous les enfants en même temps. Donc, celui que tu as sorti par exemple peut très bien basculer dans l'eau, s'assommer etc,,
 Ou avoir envie de se mettre à courir partout (ce qui est normal quand on est un enfant ) et du fait tu ne l'aurais plus sous "la main" si je puis dire. Alors que fais tu ? Tu sors tout le monde,  mettons encore 2 loulous,  un par un, et l'autre tu ne le vois plus ?  Ou tu décides de chercher le premier mais à ce moment que faire des autres avec la piscine pleine d'eau ?  Oui tu les as sorti..

Tu penses peut être que c'est extrême, mais le facteur risque /avantage est très en défaveur de la piscine. 
Le risque n'est JAMAIS JAMAIS nul. 

Fais si tu en as l'occasion,  les formations SST (qui devraient être obligatoire selon moi ), et je te garantis que tu changeras d'avis, ne JAMAIS se surestimer avec l'eau. JAMAIS. 

Là hier il y a une maman qui nous parlait de sa fille brûlée après la baignade car sans doute l'am a laissé cet enfant sècher au soleil.  Là aussi l'hydrocution est possible ! 

Penses y.

J'habite au bord de l'océan et tous les ans, il y a des malaises et des noyades, pourtant les noyés 
sont souvent des personnes qui "savaient" qui "géraient ".

On imagine même pas le nbre de maman' papa papy mamie, ams, qui n'ont pas pensé à sécuriser suffisamment la piscine, ou on oublié la sécurité en pensant qu'ils étaient capables de gérer la situation ou parce qu'ils ne croyaient pas loulou à 10 mois capable d'escalader la structure !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Juillet 2022)

Concernant les balades, idem, jamais je ne laisse un enfant en liberté totale.  

Chacune apprécie le danger, perso c'est toujours plus plus plus, car oui le risque n'est jamais nul.

Et crois moi des ams qui laissent les enfants sans surveillance que ce soit à l'intérieur ou dans leur jardin, oui il y a. Celles qui laissent les loulous dans la voiture pour aller chercher le pain aussi. Etc...


----------



## Petuche (14 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Il faut rester à côté !!!


Je sais Angele qu'il faut rester à côté, mais une seconde d'inattention c'est vite arrivé surtout lorsque d'autres enfants sont sous notre responsabilité. .. Et les accidents ça arrivent tous les jours et pas simplement chez les autres.


----------



## Pioupiou (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Non et non pas de piscine ni rien qui y ressemble.
Imaginons un petit dans sa piscine un plus grand qui joue à quelques mètres. Il se blesse ou se fait mal en jouant. 
Vous vous précipitez pour venir à son aide dans le feu de l'action vous vous focalisez sur le blessé et l'autre  reste sans surveillance. On imagine ce qu'il peut se passer.
Dans l'affolement se la situation personne ne peut dire  qu'il ne commetera  une erreur. 
Donc pas de piscine même à côté.


----------



## liline17 (14 Juillet 2022)

j'ai un canapé extérieur sur lequel je les rhabille lorsque je les sors de l'eau et il est près de la piscine, alors, oui, un enfant peut basculer dans l'eau, au moment où j'en habille un, mais je ne les mets dans l'eau que lorsqu'il sont en age de se relever seuls, et si au pire, il n'y arrive pas, (ça ne m'est jamais arrivé) il me faut quelques secondes pour poser celui que j'ai au sol et attraper celui qui vient de tomber.
Je ne les autorise pas à sortir de la piscine pour vagabonder, si j'en ai un incontrôlable, pas de piscine du tout.
De toute façon, tant que je n'ai pas les conditions qui rendent l'activité gérable en sécurité, je ne la fait pas.
Une fois habillé, je le mets dans la salle de jeux fermée et le long de la baie vitrée, le temps d'en habiller un autre, on connait nos petits et lesquels vont obéir le mieux et par lequel commencer, ou alors, je le fais juste avant son départ, son parent arrive dans la foulée et il m'en reste 2 à gérer,  quand on connait l'exactitude des PE et l'heure de départ, et que le PE peut ouvrir seul le portillon d'entrée, il faudrait une succession d'imprévus très exceptionnels pour qu'un accident arrive.
Si on va par là, tout est danger, une météorite qui traverse le toit et tombe sur un bébé, est tout aussi possible, il faut savoir vivre aussi et mesure le risque bénéfice.


----------



## LadyA. (14 Juillet 2022)

La comparaison avec l'océan ne peut se faire ainsi que la piscine en dur des parents ou grands parents. Ça c'est autre chose.
On parle de 20 cm d'eau sous notre surveillance ds un espace très restreint. 
Tout est devenu interdit... 
Par cette canicule d'ailleurs,  que font les ass mat qui vivent en appart avec plus de 30 ds les chambres ? Vous refusez l'accueil ? Il ne faut pas depasser 18 degrés... Bienvenue en absurdie.... 
Bref, j'ai envie de dire, c'était mieux avant, on était plus zen


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Juillet 2022)

Liline non jamais avec l'eau, trop de confiance et c'est là justement que l'accident arrive.

Qu'en dit ta puer ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Juillet 2022)

LadyA. a dit: 


> La comparaison avec l'océan ne peut se faire ainsi que la piscine en dur des parents ou grands parents. Ça c'est autre chose.
> On parle de 20 cm d'eau sous notre surveillance ds un espace très restreint.
> Tout est devenu interdit...
> Par cette canicule d'ailleurs,  que font les ass mat qui vivent en appart avec plus de 30 ds les chambres ? Vous refusez l'accueil ? Il ne faut pas depasser 18 degrés... Bienvenue en absurdie....
> Bref, j'ai envie de dire, c'était mieux avant, on était plus zen


Avant les piscines privées étaient bien plus rares.
Je ne vois pas où tu as vu qu'on ne pouvait dépasser 18°! Ce sont les conditions idéales c'est tout.

C'est ta comparaison là qui est absurde car je ne crois pas que l'on puisse maîtriser la météo,  les risques volontaires que l'on peut faire courrir à des enfants oui.

Je t'ai parler de l'océan pour faire comprendre l'insouciance des gens face aux risques réels. 
Il y a 3 semaines 2 personnes âgées sont décédées sur la plage de la Baule, un qui a littéralement cuit sur place et l'autre par hydrocution...
Ne pas le comprendre est grave voire dramatique.


----------



## liline17 (14 Juillet 2022)

Métal, le ministère des solidarités de l'autonomie et des personnes handicapées à édité une circulaire pour les modes d'accueil des enfants de moins de 3 ans, en voici un extrait:
"privilégier les lieux ombragés et les activités rafraichissantes
(baignoires, jeux d’eau, pataugeoires, etc.) "
Ma puèr est venue en janvier et ne m'a pas parlé de ça.
A part sur ce forum, je n'ai vu nul part ce genre d'interdiction, d'où tu tiens cette info?
Chez moi l'activité piscine reste rare, en cas de canicule, on reste au frais, dans la maison, j'ai la clim en cas de besoin.


----------



## LadyA. (14 Juillet 2022)

Et si au lieu d'être en permanence assistée sur tous les sujets, on se faisait, en tant que professionnelle,  tout simplement confiance ?
Et gérer selon les accueillis et nos capacités : oui je me sens complètement apte à gérer 3 petits dans 30 cm d'eau,  ou bien, non, cela m'inquiète.
Des ass mat emmènent des enfants à la plage , perso si j'habitais près de la mer, je ne le ferai pas, mais pour autant,  jamais je n'ai entendu aux infos de petits noyés ou perdus alirs qu'en balade au  bord de l'eau avec nounou.
De même que jamais je ne prends la voiture avec les accuellis car j'ai très peur au volant et à coup sûr ça se passerait mal.
Tiens pour le coup, l'interdiction de transporter des petits en voiture me choquerait bcp moins que l'interdiction de pataugeoire : là le danger est réel


----------



## LadyA. (14 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Avant les piscines privées étaient bien plus rares.
> Je ne vois pas où tu as vu qu'on ne pouvait dépasser 18°! Ce sont les conditions idéales c'est tout.
> 
> C'est ta comparaison là qui est absurde car je ne crois pas que l'on puisse maîtriser la météo,  les risques volontaires que l'on peut faire courrir à des enfants oui.
> ...


Je ne vois pas le rapport avec tes exemples et la problématique. Genre on va laisser cuire les gamins en plein cagnard. Faut arrêter le délire,  tu nous prends pour des idiotes ?
Notre job à la base, c'est qd même de surveiller des enfants, alors à moins d'avoir 2 neurones,  il n'y aura pas risque d'hydrocution... c'est limite insultant


----------



## Chantou1 (14 Juillet 2022)

⛔️ 1er EXEMPLE 

« Une  nounou a été  mise en examen et placée en détention mercredi soir à Paris après le décès d’un bébé de 10 mois laissé sans surveillance dans son bain pendant plus d’une demi-heure, selon une information de RTL.  
La nounou de 30 ans avait été arrêtée lundi après la mort du nourrisson dans un appartement du XVIIe arrondissement de Paris. Après deux jours de garde à vue elle a été mise en examen  pour « homicide involontaire ». Une source judiciaire a indiqué que « le placement en détention provisoire peut étonner mais on est dans cette affaire au-delà de la négligence »

« Habituellement, dans d'autres histoires de maltraitance, les nourrices sont plutôt poursuivies pour coups et blessures ayant entraîné la mort sans intention de la donner. Et surtout elles ne sont quasiment jamais incarcérées seulement quelques heures après le drame. Mais dans cette affaire, le juge a estimé que cette femme de 30 ans a commis une faute impardonnable. Le bébé, âgé de seulement 10 mois, a en effet été laissé plus d’une demi-heure sans surveillance dans son bain. La nourrice l’avait installé dans la baignoire dans un siège prévu pour les bébés. Elle avait ensuite quitté la pièce pour aller préparer à manger. Le bébé a basculé de son siège, à son retour la nourrice l’a retrouvé noyé. »


----------



## Chantou1 (14 Juillet 2022)

⛔️⛔️ 2eme EXEMPLE 

« Pendant sa garde à vue, la nourrice a expliqué qu’elle donnait le bain à l’enfant lorsqu'elle s'est rendue dans une autre pièce pour consoler le frère jumeau, qui s'était mis à pleurer. À son retour dans la salle de bain, cinq à dix minutes plus tard, le bébé était inconscient dans la baignoire, malgré le siège de sécurité dans lequel il était assis. Une autopsie devrait permettre de connaître les causes exactes de la mort de l’enfant. »


----------



## Chantou1 (14 Juillet 2022)

⛔️⛔️⛔️ 
3eme EXEMPLE 

« Un nourrisson de 18 mois se trouvait toujours entre la vie et la mort, hier, après être tombé mardi, dans la piscine de sa nourrice, à Villenave-d'Ornon, en Gironde.


Chaque année, malheureusement, plusieurs accidents de ce type se produisent en cette période. Mardi, vers 17 heures, c'est un petit garçon de 18 mois qui a échappé à la vigilance de sa nourrice et a chuté dans la piscine de la villa de cette femme chez qui il est régulièrement gardé lorsque ses parents travaillent. »


----------



## Chantou1 (14 Juillet 2022)

⛔️⛔️⛔️⛔️ 4eme EXEMPLE

« La petite fille de 21 mois tombée dans une piscine gonflable est décédée
La petite fille, âgée de 21 mois, découverte flottant dans une piscine gonflable pour enfants dimanche soir lors d'une fête familiale à Castres, dans le Tarn, et conduite à l'hôpital dans un état critique, a succombé à ses blessures dans la nuit de lundi à mardi. »


----------



## Chantou1 (14 Juillet 2022)

Je vais arrêter là donc dans une baignoire, une piscine gonflable, une piscine normale etc …

Des centaines de Bébés et mêmes des enfants de + de 2 ANS ont été noyés par MANQUE DE VIGILANCE 

donc on continue … et on fait la fête avec des enfants … allez hop .. oh il s’est noyé … ho … la famille ne s’en remettra pas … ho … VOUS IREZ EN TÔLE 

C’EST BON !!! que font les PMI … pas leur boulot !!!!!!


----------



## Chantou1 (14 Juillet 2022)

Entièrement et ÉVIDEMMENT d’accord avec toi Metal en espérant que plus jamais … malheureusement cela arrivera ENCORE …


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Juillet 2022)

LadyA. a dit: 


> Ok, je peux comprendre votre effarement à toutes et en même temps, je suis un perplexe : nous ne laissons JAMAIS les enfants seuls,  de surcroît ds le jardin.
> Alors je n'ai pas de petite piscine gonflable parce que c'est chiant au niveau logistique,  mais je sais que le risque de noyade serait nulle puisque je suis aupres d'eux.
> Car ds ce cas, le risque est aussi grand en promenade avec des enfants qui marchent et peuvent à tout moment lâcher la main et traverser une route ?
> Je ne vois aucune différence au niveau sécurité et pourtant,  l'un est strictement interdit.


Une de mes parents employeurs avait une petite piscine gonflable sur la terrasse de sa maison. Il y avait le petit L que j'avais en accueil et sa grande sœur d'une dizaine d'années. Je n'accueillait pas cet enfant les mercredis. Un jeudi matin la maman me l'amène et je la trouve très stressée contrairement à son habitude. Elle me demande si j'utilise une piscine avec mes accueillis. Je lui réponds que non et lui demande pourquoi cette question. Elle m'explique en larmes que le petit L a failli se noyer la veille dans la petite quantité d'eau qu'elle avait mis au fond de sa petite piscine gonflable. Elle était avec lui et sa grande sœur. Elle échangé quelques mots avec la grande sœur et en quelques secondes elle s'appercois que L est face dans l'eau et ne bouge plus. Panique. Pompiers. Hôpital. Elle me disais "je vous jure, j'étais là ! Tout s'est passé en un rien de temps et en silence !"
Le soir même la piscine était à la poubelle. 
Je pense que lorsque nous avons plusieurs accueillis même si on a l'impression d'être 100% connectée et attentive à chacun à tous moments c'est un leurre. On ne sera jamais tout le temps à 100% 
Cela est tout simplement impossible. Le petit copain qui je met à crier, qui a peur d'une bestiole qui vole ... Et notre attention est détournée une fraction de seconde ou plus. Un drame est si vite arrivé. Quand à comparer une piscine et une marche en promenade pas d'accord : la piscine on peut s'en passer dans problème. Et éliminer ainsi un risque bien réel. La promenade n'est pas une activité "accessoire".


----------



## violetta (14 Juillet 2022)

Tout est danger de toute façon,  on sait que le risque est partout.
J'essaie de mesurer chaque risque pour toute activité proposée .
Les jeux d'eau peuvent très bien se faire à  l'intérieur pour préserver la peau fragile des tout petits,  sans pour autant remplir des baignoires ou piscine.
Des petites bassines, des éponges,  des poupées,  des moulins à eau....
Ce sont quand même des joyeux moments  d'expérience et de découvertes. 
Pourquoi m'interdirais-je ces petits instants de rigolade avec mes petits.?


----------



## Chantou1 (14 Juillet 2022)

MERCI catie 🙏


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> MERCI catie 🙏


Chantou, certains posts sur ce sujet m'ont réveillée de ma sieste bien méritée en ce jour férié. Et me voici toute stressée. Certains propos me laissent disons dubitative pour rester polie. 
En tout cas ce sujet fait parler !
PS. Désolée généralemétal1988 je me permets une digression : bonjour à toutes et tous nos collègues Camille en ce 14 juillet qui est aussi leur fête ! 🎇🎉 Aïe ! Pan sur les doigts ! Ça fait mal !


----------



## violetta (14 Juillet 2022)

Mais vous parlez de quoi exactement?
Moi je vous parle de jeux d'eau pour se rafraichir dans des petits contenants, je ne vous parle pas de baignade.
Vous ne faites jamais des jeux d'eau avec les petits.
Et malheureusement il y aura toujours des irresponsables et de dramatiques accidents.
Je trouve la comparaison avec l'utilisation de la voiture bien vu.
Perso j'utilise ma voiture pour aller au rpe (trop loin et dangereux pour y aller a pieds), j'aime bien partir en forêt pour une découverte de la nature....j'ai un jardin ok mais la forêt c'est quand même autre chose.
Je crois que je prends plus de risque quand j'utilise ma voiture que quand je propose des jeux d'eau.


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Juillet 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> Mais vous parlez de quoi exactement?
> Moi je vous parle de jeux d'eau pour se rafraichir dans des petits contenants, je ne vous parle pas de baignade.
> Vous ne faites jamais des jeux d'eau avec les petits.
> Et malheureusement il y aura toujours des irresponsables et de dramatiques accidents.
> ...


Violetta bonjour. L'intitulé du sujet est bien la piscine gonflable.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

Petuche a dit: 


> Je sais Angele qu'il faut rester à côté, mais une seconde d'inattention c'est vite arrivé surtout lorsque d'autres enfants sont sous notre responsabilité. .. Et les accidents ça arrivent tous les jours et pas simplement chez les autres.


Tout à fait et c'est bien pour cela que j'ai précisé que je l'avais fait avec 2 petites bien sous mes yeux et un autre seul avec moi également mais je ne le ferais pas avec 4 voir 5 enfants en accueil ... maintenant il ne faut pas tout accepter non plus on est assez responsable pour savoir si on peut ou pas le faire ... il y a déjà assez d'interdits comme çà et je ne suis pas mécontente d'arriver à la fin de ma carrière !


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

LadyA. a dit: 


> Et si au lieu d'être en permanence assistée sur tous les sujets, on se faisait, en tant que professionnelle,  tout simplement confiance ?
> Et gérer selon les accueillis et nos capacités : oui je me sens complètement apte à gérer 3 petits dans 30 cm d'eau,  ou bien, non, cela m'inquiète.
> Des ass mat emmènent des enfants à la plage , perso si j'habitais près de la mer, je ne le ferai pas, mais pour autant,  jamais je n'ai entendu aux infos de petits noyés ou perdus alirs qu'en balade au  bord de l'eau avec nounou.
> De même que jamais je ne prends la voiture avec les accuellis car j'ai très peur au volant et à coup sûr ça se passerait mal.
> Tiens pour le coup, l'interdiction de transporter des petits en voiture me choquerait bcp moins que l'interdiction de pataugeoire : là le danger est réel


Voilà tout à fait d'accord le mieux laisser les enfants sur une chaise le temps que les PE reviennent les chercher çà sera bientôt çà ce métier ! dommage ...


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Pour moi c'est trop de risques pris. Le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle comme on dit. Un brumisateur fait l'affaire pour rafraîchir mon petit monde en cas de chaleur + aération tôt le matin et la nuit, + vêtir légèrement l'enfant, + couchage sans turbulette + hydratation. Et aussi pour une question d'hygiène : moustiques et autres bestioles ...
> De plus, si certaines s'entendent dire que c'est autorisé, demander une trace écrite. Si accident, on ne sait jamais.
> Par contre j'ai une piscine non utilisée avec mes accueillis sur une partie de mon terrain rendue non accessible par eux (portail avec fermeture de sécurité spécial piscine, clôture de 1.20 m de haut sans portillon, volet roulant électrique de fermeture du bassin, caméra détectrice de mouvements m'envoyant une alerte en temps réel sur mon smartphone si mouvements autour du bassin.
> Quelques cm d'eau suffisent à une noyade. Et une seconde d'inattention. Alors, avec plusieurs loulous à gérer...😥


Si vous ne vous sentez pas capable de mettre les petits dans une pataugeoire ne le faites surtout pas ! mais laissez celles qui ont un voir deux enfants en accueil le faire ... aseptisez votre maison c'est ce qu'il faudra bientôt faire ...


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> ⛔️ 1er EXEMPLE
> 
> « Une  nounou a été  mise en examen et placée en détention mercredi soir à Paris après le décès d’un bébé de 10 mois laissé sans surveillance dans son bain pendant plus d’une demi-heure, selon une information de RTL.
> La nounou de 30 ans avait été arrêtée lundi après la mort du nourrisson dans un appartement du XVIIe arrondissement de Paris. Après deux jours de garde à vue elle a été mise en examen  pour « homicide involontaire ». Une source judiciaire a indiqué que « le placement en détention provisoire peut étonner mais on est dans cette affaire au-delà de la négligence »
> ...


Un cas sur combien même si c'est déjà un de trop !!! bref elle n'aurait sans doute jamais dû avoir son agrément car laisser un bébé seul c'est impardonnable ou elle n'a pas toute sa tête !!!


----------



## violetta (14 Juillet 2022)

Ok piscine


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

Le sujet est bien la piscine gonflable mais bientôt ce sera quoi les interdits je pense qu'on en a déjà bien assez comme çà ! autrefois les enfants vivaient jouaient dans la boue faisait du vélo sans casque etc etc ... un enfant ne sait même plus ce qui est interdit ou pas puisque tout est fait pour qu'il soit dans un atmosphère aseptisé barrière attacher la TV etc ... avant je n'en avais pas les enfants savaient que c'était INTERDIT de franchir la pièce suivante et çà se faisait naturellement croyez-moi ! je suis hors sujet mais çà me dépasse je ne reconnais plus ce métier ... je suis assez responsable sans toutes ces interdictions qui se rajoutent au fur et à mesure des années !


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Si vous ne vous sentez pas capable de mettre les petits dans une pataugeoire ne le faites surtout pas ! mais laissez celles qui ont un voir deux enfants en accueil le faire ... aseptisez votre maison c'est ce qu'il faudra bientôt faire ...


Merci de vos bons conseils très professionnels. Je saurai en faire bon usage


----------



## violetta (14 Juillet 2022)

Oups....alors ok piscine gonflable.
Bon moi ça me choque pas...je l'ai déjà fait avec 2 petits de 2 ans, en intérieur. 
Et si je veux aller plus loin, pate a modeler danger, peinture, danger, promenade danger, parcours motricité danger, enfilage de perles danger, jeux de laçage danger, coloriage danger, collage danger etc.. 
Non je me refuse de travailler dans ces conditions.
J'aime travailler en toute sérénité, je propose en assurant une sécurité maximum, je me fais confiance.
Des tarés qui laissent des petits sans surveillance sans mesurer le danger  malheureusement il y en aura toujours...  et ceci même avec toutes les interdictions quelqu'elles soient .


----------



## violetta (14 Juillet 2022)

Trop drôle liline, mauvaise manip comme moi. Lol


----------



## liline17 (14 Juillet 2022)

bon, une dame laisse un bébé seul dans son bain, la baignoire devient très dangereuse même avec un adulte qui reste avec, on ne les lave plus?
Une piscine en dur entraine des noyades, tous les jeux d'eau, même avec une bassine, doivent être banis, peu importe les conditions?
Une fête avec une piscine sans surveillance doit elle être comparée à une activité organisée par une professionnelle sérieuse?
Des gens s'étouffent en mangeant, plus personne ne mange?
tout représente un danger potentiel, dans l'histoire des accident, tout est danger, voiture, poussette, trottoir, balançoire, porte, lit, il faut vivre avec et mesurer le bénéfice risque pour tout


----------



## violetta (14 Juillet 2022)

Passionnant ce sujet.
Et vous savez cathie, il me semble que c'est vous qui aviez verni un cadeau, un débat a ce sujet concernant l'application du vernis sur un objet qui pouvait, allez savoir, arriver dans la bouche d'un petit.
Ben moi, c'est quelque chose que je ne ferais pas
Comme quoi, nous avons toutes des réactions différentes sur tel ou tel sujet.
Quelque chose d'hyper dangereux pour moi ne le sera pas forcément pour vous et vice versa...
Je pense qu'en general nous sommes des assmats responsables.


----------



## violetta (14 Juillet 2022)

On se rejoint liline...


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Juillet 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> bon, une dame laisse un bébé seul dans son bain, la baignoire devient très dangereuse même avec un adulte qui reste avec, on ne les lave plus?
> Une piscine en dur entraine des noyades, tous les jeux d'eau, même avec une bassine, doivent être banis, peu importe les conditions?
> Une fête avec une piscine sans surveillance doit elle être comparée à une activité organisée par une professionnelle sérieuse?
> Des gens s'étouffent en mangeant, plus personne ne mange?
> tout représente un danger potentiel, dans l'histoire des accident, tout est danger, voiture, poussette, trottoir, balançoire, porte, lit, il faut vivre avec et mesurer le bénéfice risque pour tout


Non justement. Pour une piscine en dur il y a des règles et celles ci ne sont pas simplement la surveillance efficace et sans faille assistants maternels irréprochables en toutes circonstances. Et oui car on peut se noyer dans quelques centimetres d'eau !  Point besoin d'une piscine en dur pour ce faire. Une petite piscine gonflable "sans danger" peut très bien faire l'affaire.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Merci de vos bons conseils très professionnels. Je saurai en faire bon usage


Vous me faites bien rigolée avec votre professionnalisme je le suis croyez-loi mais pas formatée !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> Oups....alors ok piscine gonflable.
> Bon moi ça me choque pas...je l'ai déjà fait avec 2 petits de 2 ans, en intérieur.
> Et si je veux aller plus loin, pate a modeler danger, peinture, danger, promenade danger, parcours motricité danger, enfilage de perles danger, jeux de laçage danger, coloriage danger, collage danger etc..
> Non je me refuse de travailler dans ces conditions.
> ...


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Juillet 2022)

Tout à fait Violetta !


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Juillet 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> Passionnant ce sujet.
> Et vous savez cathie, il me semble que c'est vous qui aviez verni un cadeau, un débat a ce sujet concernant l'application du vernis sur un objet qui pouvait, allez savoir, arriver dans la bouche d'un petit.
> Ben moi, c'est quelque chose que je ne ferais pas
> Comme quoi, nous avons toutes des réactions différentes sur tel ou tel sujet.
> ...


Et oui ! Nous sommes des humains, pas des machines et moi je ne dis pas être irréprochable et qu'avec moi et mes capacités extraordinaires de surveillance et de réactivité il n'arrivera c'est promis, craché, juré jamais rien à un enfant donc j'ai la responsabilité.  Alors oui, pour moi la piscine représente un risque vital immédiat et irréfutable surtout lorsque l'on a la responsabilité de plusieurs enfants simultanément ! Et j'ose le dire bien plus qu'un vernis non appliqué par l' enfant sur un galet qui n'est pas destiné à être utilisé par l'enfant au final.


----------



## Chantou1 (14 Juillet 2022)

« La petite fille de 21 mois tombée dans une piscine gonflable est décédée
La petite fille, âgée de 21 mois, découverte flottant dans une piscine gonflable pour enfants dimanche soir lors d'une fête familiale à Castres, dans le Tarn, et conduite à l'hôpital dans un état critique, a succombé à ses blessures dans la nuit de lundi à mardi. »

21 mois et pourtant c’était une « grande » et un « bébé » ...

quel malheur d’avoir sous-estimé le danger. Je plains ÉNORMÉMENT ces parents et aussi les convives qui n’ont pas eu l’oeil ... à surveiller à la place des parents débordés. 

Une année j'étais sur la plag  et je regardais un bébé de 14 mois  environ qui mangeait une compote en tube avec le bouchon ... la maman discutait avec une copine ...et l’enfant a voulu mettre ce bouchon à sa bouche ...complètement IDIOT de la marque en question d’ailleurs .. et j’ai poussé un cri ... la maman a aussitôt arrêté de discuter et m’a remercié de mon intervention ...NORMAL ... instinct de mère, grand-mère, et même Assistante Maternelle ... 

Anticiper les accidents si possible, on ne peut pas forcément le faire pour tout, mais AU MOINS ÉVITER ce que l’on sait qu’il peut y avoir un risque certain. Cette compote était un risque à donner à un bébé avec le bouchon, une piscine, baignoire ... quelle folie même IMPENSABLE et pourtant ça arrive assez souvent à priori. 

Une maman m’avait demandé il y a quelques années de donner le bain à sa fille pour lui faire gagner du temps ! Et pourtant c'était La dernière accueillie ... j’aurais pu dire OUI et bien NON pour différentes raisons dont la principale je ne suis pas SUPERWOMEN je ne suis pas infaillible, et sa mère devait lui donner son bain, avoir un moment avec elle. J’ai aussi écouté ce que m’avait dit ma 1ère puéricultrice ... qui a vu bcp de drames chez des AM et m’en avait fait part et m’avait vraiment mise en garde. Une autre puéricultrice m’avait relaté aussi un drame vécu peu de temps avant mon renouvellement et ces puéricultrices ont fait leur job des risques que l’on peut VRAIMENT évités. 

J’ai toujours ces témoignages en mémoire qui ont été vécus près de chez moi, et j’essaye de faire hyper attention.

C’est pour ça que les 48 h TOUS CONTRATS CONFONDUS sont une bonne chose et une « révolution » pour les AM.

Il faudrait une formation OBLIGATOIRE au niveau SÉCURITÉ pour le renouvellement.


----------



## Chantou1 (14 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Et oui ! Nous sommes des humains, pas des machines et moi je ne dis pas être irréprochable et qu'avec moi et mes capacités extraordinaires de surveillance et de réactivité il n'arrivera c'est promis, craché, juré jamais rien à un enfant donc j'ai la responsabilité.  Alors oui, pour moi la piscine représente un risque vital immédiat et irréfutable surtout lorsque l'on a la responsabilité de plusieurs enfants simultanément ! Et j'ose le dire bien plus qu'un vernis non appliqué par l' enfant sur un galet qui n'est pas destiné à être utilisé par l'enfant au final.


Et bien on pourrait être des amies si l’on habitait l’une à côté de l’autre 🥰


----------



## Chantou1 (14 Juillet 2022)

Nounou22 a dit: 


> Ben nous on est deux avec mon mari et tous les ans, quand il fait chaud on en met une et je ne vois pas où est le danger. On a les enfants sous les yeux constamment.... ça leur fait plaisir de patouiller, ça les rafraîchit. Y a pas plus de risque de le faire en tant qu'assmat que en tant que parent car on voit souvent bien plus le danger qu'eux. Après nous on est deux donc c'est un contexte différent, il y a toujours un adulte qui gère la surveillance. Et c'est pas plus dangereux qu'un simple bac d'eau dans lequel on met l'enfant dedans. D'ailleurs même mon rpe propose des activités d'eau avec des gros bacs d'eau ( coquille) . D'ailleurs la pmi préconise de mettre les enfants aux jeux d'eau pour les rafraîchir mais pas de piscinette ....je trouve cela quand même un peu contradictoire. Moi ils ont des maillots anti UV que je demande aux parents. Donc pas de risque de coup de soleil. Après franchement je regarde pas ce que font mes collègues assmats, chacune son mode de fonctionnement, son projet d'accueil....on propose toutes des choses différentes ....on est complémentaire.... même sur ce forum....donc je n'irai pas dénoncer qui que ce soit hormis pour une maltraitance avérée qui se passerait sous mes yeux bien sûr. D'ailleurs j'ai déjà fait un signalement à la crip pour un enfant qui me semblait en souffrance avec des faits factuels de violence.
> Pour une piscinette, faut quand même pas abuser ....je vais me prendre les foudres de généralmetal et de chantou.....que j'adore toutes les deux d'ailleurs 😍


Moi aussi je t’adore Nounou22 et ma copine Metal  😀😍


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Et bien on pourrait être des amies si l’on habitait l’une à côté de l’autre 🥰


Ho chantou ! Enfin quelqu'un qui m'aiiiiime ! 😉🤣 Et oui pourquoi pas. On ne sait pas ce que la vie nous réserve ! 🥹


----------



## Chantou1 (14 Juillet 2022)

Petuche a dit: 


> Je sais Angele qu'il faut rester à côté, mais une seconde d'inattention c'est vite arrivé surtout lorsque d'autres enfants sont sous notre responsabilité. .. Et les accidents ça arrivent tous les jours et pas simplement chez les autres.


On a toutes eu un incident avec nos propres enfants 

Un moment d’inattention 

Sur la plage, simplement je me retourne pour bien mettre ma serviette et je me retourne face à la mer et HOP je n’ai plus mon fils de 6 ans sous mes yeux … 6 ANS !

L’affolement complet, mon mari et moi-même appelons notre fils, marée basse heureusement… je cours au poste de secours … petit garçon avec un maillot bleu avec un petit bateau sur son maillot de bain et un chapeau bleu clair …et je pleurais et je pleurais 

OK on va vous le retrouver … je rejoins mon mari comme un fou qui n’a jamais couru aussi vite sur toute la plage …

Et un moment un sauveteur court vers nous pour nous dire « on l’a retrouvé » 

« NON NON ce n’est pas possible et je fonds en larme »

Si si on l’a retrouvé il est à l’autre poste de secours, une dame l’a amené car il pleurait …

Il faut savoir qu’un enfant part à l’opposé du soleil qui sera dans son dos 

Donc personne n’est infaillible et pourtant je n’ai fait QUE me retourner mais sûrement + longtemps que je ne le pensais …


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (14 Juillet 2022)

J’ai vécu la même chose avec mon fils de 2 ans 
il courait derrière mon mari et ma fille qui ne l’avais pas vu 
je me tourne 10 secondes il avait disparu 
pareil il marchait dos au soleil en remontant vers la plage……

on ait jamais a l abri


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Juillet 2022)

LadyA. a dit: 


> Je ne vois pas le rapport avec tes exemples et la problématique. Genre on va laisser cuire les gamins en plein cagnard. Faut arrêter le délire,  tu nous prends pour des idiotes ?
> Notre job à la base, c'est qd même de surveiller des enfants, alors à moins d'avoir 2 neurones,  il n'y aura pas risque d'hydrocution... c'est limite insultant


Lady A je te trouve très virulente tu sais tout de même que ce forum est un échange d'avis . Je suis persuadée que Métal nous met en garde juste pour nous convaincre du danger des baignades elle sait de quoi elle parle puisqu'elle habite près de l'océan. 
Et évite d'enerver les collègues je n'aime pas les exemples de Chantou qui me font trembler.


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Juillet 2022)

Je vois que Violetta est dans le même genre de jeux d'eau que moi du très soft. Et Métal bleu je suis de ton avis une fois de plus il ne faut surtout se croire à l'abri d'un accident même si on se croit très pro et très intelligente.
Métal je te trouve un peu braque et a force de te lire j'ai l'impression que tu fais tout au mieux pour tes accueillis avec la sécurité dans tous les moments.


----------



## Chantou1 (14 Juillet 2022)

Marjolaine 1 a dit: 


> J’ai vécu la même chose avec mon fils de 2 ans
> il courait derrière mon mari et ma fille qui ne l’avais pas vu
> je me tourne 10 secondes il avait disparu
> pareil il marchait dos au soleil en remontant vers la plage……
> ...


Oui c’est malheureusement un mauvais et un bon souvenir car ça s’est bien terminé Mais une angoisse folle.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir 

A toutes celles qui sont dubitatives je vous conseille la formation sst.

Encore faut il avoir envie de se remettre en question.

Jeux d'arrosage oui. Baignade non.

A chacune de prendre la mesure de ce qu'elle fait.
On arrive très bien à occuper les enfants sans passer par la baignade.
Bonne soirée et bonnes vacances.


----------



## kikine (15 Juillet 2022)

bon je donne mon avis,
perso j'ai une piscine chez moi gonflable 4m3 donc assez grosse (mais comme j'accueil plus.. 😝 ) mes 2 filles y vont beaucoup moins que ce que je pensais... ça les amuse un moment mais se lassent assez vite... par contre quand je sort le tuyau d'arrosage elles s'amusent bien plus a essayer d'esquiver les gouttes 
hier j'ai oublié d'ouvrir les parasol sur ma terrasse là ou il y a la piscine, l'eau était a 38... inutile de vous dire que ça ne rafraichi personne par contre j'ai kiffé grave quand j'y suis allé le soir a 22h 😁 sous la lune magnifique, sans enfant pour m'éclabousser.. bref le pied..

bref toujours est il que je ne me serais jamais permise d'installer la piscine avec les accueillis, la puer est contre, le tuyau d'arrosage par contre oui... ça rafraichi, c'est amusant et pas de risque de noyade.

n'oublions pas que légalement nous avons une obligation de sécurité, donc la piscine c'est quand même un risque évitable et inutile.. enfin ce n'est que mon avis.. et ici pas de bain la puer a toujours dit NON et que c'est aux parents de le faire, si couche explosive et bien c'est douche rapide (si pas d'autre choix) mais pour en avoir eu un paquet de fois avec mes filles allaitées le gant suffit (ok j'en utilisais 2 un pour enlever les dégâts et un pour nettoyer avec 2 bassines)


----------



## Chantou1 (15 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonsoir
> 
> A toutes celles qui sont dubitatives je vous conseille la formation sst.
> 
> ...


Bonjour GénéralMétal1988 😉 
Bonnes vacances, profites bien 🏖


----------



## Lys (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Aucun point d'eau ni coquille pour les enfants accueillis .
En reste au frais  avec la clim avec Brumisateur si besoin


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

Gonflable ou non, petites ou grandes, elles ne sont pas interdites.
Mais elles doivent impérativement être mise en sécurité avec clôture ou mise hors de portée des enfants accueillis car c'est aussi le cas d'un simple bac à poisson dans un jardin. Il est important, cruciale, de bien comprendre qu'un jeune enfant peut se noyer dans une baignoire, l'explication est simple, s'il se retrouve face vers le bas, le visage dans l'eau il sera désorienté sans comprendre qu'il lui suffit de relever la tête pour trouver de l'air.

Il y a fort longtemps, mon fils, 5 ans, ne sait pas encore nager, va dans une piscine gonflable avec des brassards bien qu'il ait pieds, sort pour aller aux toilettes, retourne dans la piscine avant d'avoir remis ses brassards, glisse en courant dans l'eau, se retrouve la tête sous l'eau car relativement allongé, panique, si mon Mari qui est tout à côté de lui ne le remet pas sur ses pieds pour lui sortir la tête de l'eau...

En tant qu'AM soit tu as un adulte pour un enft, soit tu privilégies une petite bassine posée sur une petite table: les Loulous feront des jeux d'eau, remplir renverser des gobelet, s’éclaboussent si ils veulent mais ne pourront alors pas tomber dedans. Bien sur cette bassine ne doit pas non plus être posée au sol ;-)
Sinon tu évites.

Quoi qu'il arrive, quoi que tu fasses, même avec accord écrit de tes PE, en cas d'incident, l'AM seule restera responsable et coupable car en terme de sécurité nous avons une obligation de résultat (logique!). Nos CD et PMI mettent des normes restrictives pour:
- alerter sur les dangers
- SE PROTÉGER EUX d'une éventuelle accusation: comment un CD autoriserait quelque chose de dangereux chez une AM? S'il le fait il devient co-responsable au tribunal.

En entendant des collègues parler de piscine tu peux si tu le souhaites les alerter en leur demandant si elles protègent leur piscine des accueillis car il est vrai que nombre d'AM mal informées peuvent ne pas réaliser le problème car ces dernières ne sont pas interdites ni n'impose de système de protection pour les familles. Pourquoi? Parce qu'on a déjà mis plus de 30 ans à accepter de faire une loi qui les oblige pour les piscines creusées car le lobi des piscines n'en voulaient pas de peur que ça décourage les gens d'en acheter. Il en est de même pour les piscines gonflables aujourd'hui pour le grand public. Perso, je fais la leçon à mes PE qd ils me parlent de ça pour chez eux. J'espère qu'ils sont alors sensibilisés...


----------

